# Twin Question



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

We have two yearling sisters, Alpines, that look enough alike to be identical twins. They were a set of triplets, "the twins" as we call them and a buckling named Charlie. We call the "twins" Starlight and Starbright. They have the same color pattern, where one has a light spot, the other does, too. It might be a bit different in size, but in the exact same spot. Same for the dark colors. The other odd thing is that when one looks left, the other does, too. Turn right, ditto. I wonder what the percentage of identical twins is in goats and if these might be a set.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very pretty. But don't know about identical in goats but they sure look it.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

Thank you, Frosty. And Sweet Pea wanted her picture taken, too. As they get older, they look a little different. I used to have to keep a red color on Starbright so I could tell who was who. My granddaughters could always tell them apart.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

That is really cool! Very pretty girls!


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a set of twins one boy one girl but as far as there colors go the are identical they weren't disbudded and even there horns look the same


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure identical in goats is possible 

Maybe the change in shape of the patch is the way the hair is sitting? You'd probably be able to tell if they were shaved


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Totally 100% sure that goats can have identical twins also. Cattle have em, why not goats? Of course they're not going to be exact photo copies but pretty dang close! Love the coloring!!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Saanens have identical twins:laugh: I've had Boer kids and Alpine kids that were very similar in color pattern, I'm sure with anything there is always the chance that you can have identical twins.


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

All Saanens are pretty identical, for sure. My two Alpines are so much alike and just a touch different like identical twin people I have knows. I obsess about finding markings on one and try to find the corresponding mark on the other. 
Both the dark and light spots are on each goat. If I could flip them over, I could show the light spot on their navels.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice goats.  They do look identical


----------

